# New Beethoven picture



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I edited this with adobe photo shop









it originally looked like this which was a box set ive had for years










i just wanted to see what it would look like in color. im not very good with photoshop but i like it what DO YOU THINK?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice work, Salieri. 

EDIT: Now that I look at it again, he looks a little more "determined" in the original. I think the reason might be that he is missing some of his hair in the 'shopped picture. I can see why it's a little darker on the right with the text and everything, but what happened to that "wind in the hair"/revolutionary look on the left?


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow, that's impressive..I think he was an impressive looking guy!!


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

That is very good, what a difference colour can make.

He does look a little wilder in the original.


Margaret


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah that is my favorite beethoven picture. I think the original looked more real. I mean when i listen to his music this picture has the same personality.

I also like these


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I recommend the cd set for any beethoven fan. the symphonies all sound perfect. i wonder if you can still get them. But i completely recommend them. the sound is perfect crisp and if you have a good sound system they sound like your actually seeing the orchestra live.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

He definitely looks like a guy that I would rather have as a friend than an enemy.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Biographies ive read say he was'nt a very attractive but these portraits show that he was'nt ugly. Now if Mozart's paintings are true to his actual apperance he was'nt a very handsom man.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Salieri=Innocent said:


> Biographies ive read say he was'nt a very attractive but these portraits show that he was'nt ugly. Now if Mozart's paintings are true to his actual apperance he was'nt a very handsom man.


I always wondered about that. I mean by today's standards Beethoven was a handsome artistic looking fellow -- at least as well as I can judge. I believe the pictures we have are fairly accurate because I've read reports of people recognizing him from his protraits.

Beethoven's face seem to go with his music. Bach's on the othjer hand does not . . .

http://www.conradaskland.com/blog/2008/03/modern-reconstruction-of-js-bachs-face/

I think it would be fascinating if someone reconstructed Beethoven's face this way. Of course we already have a death mask, but it was kind of emaciated.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Salieri=Innocent said:


> Biographies ive read say he was'nt a very attractive but these portraits show that he was'nt ugly. Now if Mozart's paintings are true to his actual apperance he was'nt a very handsom man.


O, I didn't mean to say that Beethoven was ugly - he wasn't. But he's got that fire in his eyes that tells me that this wasn't a guy to mess with.

Mozart's paintings all look so different from each other that it's impossible to know for sure what he really looked like. That famous Bach painting makes him look like that fat guy that was always after Ben Turpin in that television series of old.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Salieri=Innocent said:


> I also like these


Oh, yes. The _Missa Solemnis_ portrait. One of the best ones!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

All this talk of Beethoven's hair reminds me, has anyone read the book? I haven't, but it sounds interesting.

http://www.beethovenshair.ca/flash.html

http://www.amazon.com/Beethovens-Hair-Extraordinary-Historical-Scientific/dp/0767903501


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I always liked the story of Beethoven's 65 bean coffee and how it got him wired up
explaining this portait supposedley when the maestro was 48


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Could you elaborate? I haven't heard this anecdote.


----------

